
Shelter.travel – Your nature refuge, far from crowds - forecade
https://shelter.travel
======
masonic
Popping up a chatbot overlay that _doesn 't even work_ is a quick route to
immediate user abandonment.

I wish that site designers would realize that a useless chatbot is much, much
worse than none at all.

------
jebr12
As long as these places are close to home, I could certainly use it for nature
retreats

